# where is the parking light wire



## shayner (Mar 14, 2006)

I have been looking all day. I am installing a remote starter/alarm. I am trying to find the parking light wire. 

Every diagram i have says it's gray and in the kick panel. I have tested every gray wire in the kick panel "packet o'wires" that runs along the door jam. Actually, there is only one gray wire, and when i test it, my tester does not light up. Yes, i have it grounded.

So, where on a 05 CC Frontier with the 4.0L (if that even matters) is the parking light wire????


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

Not sure, but I'll suggest going backwards from one of the bulbs in the back to check the color and then go from there.


----------



## shayner (Mar 14, 2006)

that's were it gets tricky...

There are two parking lights. There is the one above the headlight, and the blinker. So, i need where they all come together. 

Once they leave the light, they are bundled up with the headlight wires, and wrapped up in a go back through the firewall.

I was hoping some one would know which wire to use for a remote starter/alarm


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

No, I do not know, but I meant from the tail end of the truck... the tail lights. Just a suggestion. Good Luck, Z

Hey, from what I recall I think it is usually a brown wire both for parking/running lights and a trailer harness.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Why don't you tap into the tailights in the fuse panel?


----------



## golfer (Aug 21, 2006)

shayner said:


> I have been looking all day. I am installing a remote starter/alarm. I am trying to find the parking light wire.
> 
> Every diagram i have says it's gray and in the kick panel. I have tested every gray wire in the kick panel "packet o'wires" that runs along the door jam. Actually, there is only one gray wire, and when i test it, my tester does not light up. Yes, i have it grounded.
> 
> So, where on a 05 CC Frontier with the 4.0L (if that even matters) is the parking light wire????


 First thing ; *you should not be using a test light you should be using a multimeter. An ordinary test light can and will damage control modules.*

Second thing; confirm the parking lights are functioning ( 10 amp fuses 37 & 38 ...IDPM engine compartment)

Third thing; don't try tapping into the multifunction light switch or use your test light there. This system used is CAN bus ( computer communication) you will damage the Body Control Module (BCM).

All the wiring information I have does indeed say the wire is gray and apparently located in driver's kick panel , wiring harness running toward the rear. You might confirm this by looking at the tail light wires or the side marker light wire to see what color it is.

Like I said in your other post ... when you buy things on e-bay ... no product support.

Good luck.


----------



## shayner (Mar 14, 2006)

Alright, thanks for the multimeter tip
THE WIRE IS NOT GREY!! IT IS GREEN IN A 2005 CC LE

Hooked up the multimeter, turned on the parking light, 12 volts. Turned off the parking lights, back down


----------

